# PVC For Engine Models



## BronxFigs (Mar 15, 2013)

Has anyone ever used common, PVC pipe and fittings to fabricate simple engines?

I recently came across plans for simple oscillating-cylinder engines, etc. and was wondering if PVC could be used to build some of these engines, so they could be run only on compressed air/CO2?

You-Tube has some videos showing multi-cylinder, 3D printed, plastic engines running on air, and the concept is fascinating.

Are there any plans for making engines from PVC pipes and fittings?

Frank


----------



## deverett (Mar 15, 2013)

For compressed air powered models on low pressure, why not?

Most plans for simple engines could be easily adapted to use PVC or other plastics.  You may have to glue some pieces of plastic together to get sufficient volume for machining to shape.  

Machining plastics I will leave to others more knowledgeable; the only thing I have heard is that acrylic will craze after a short while if it comes into contact with oil during machining.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## BronxFigs (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you Dave from the Emerald Isle.  I asked because a few years back I saw on a now defunct website, a photo of a "water motor" which was used to wind a hose reel.  This "water motor' was constructed exactly like the Greenly, oscillating, 3 cylinder, Paddle-wheel steam engine...three oscillating cylinders, overhead crank...but only the engine/motor was made out of plastic, and it obviously was nothing more that a three cylinder, water pump.  My guess is, if it could pump water, it could turn from air pressure with some modifications.

I've also seen wobblers made from wood.  You-Tube also has a video of a diagonal 3 cylinder, overhead crank engine made for a demonstration model for a program called: the "Alternative Power Initiative", consisting of three pneumatic tubes and some valving.  Cylinders were mounted on the outboard end by door hinges.  Overall, an interesting project for kids, etc. and it worked on compressed air.

Frank


----------



## thayer (Mar 15, 2013)

PVC is pretty good with compressed air. Looking around online will show that it is the standard material for building launchers in the compressed air/water bottle rocket circles and is regularly used in the 80-100 psi range and beyond. I can't see getting near that with a basic wobbler design running as a demo only and not being asked to actually work for its dinner.

Thayer


----------

